# Foto aufbereiten, wer kann mir helfen?



## devian82 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ein uraltes Foto meiner Katzen, gemacht mit einem Handy... Dementsprechend miserabel ist die Qualität. Da ich aber von Fotonachbearbeitung bzw. Bearbeitung absolut keine Ahnung habe  , wollte ich mal fragen ob sich hier vielleicht jemand dem Problem annehmen könnte...

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit ein paar Handgriffen noch ein bisschen was aus dem Foto herausholen. Ich wüsste nämlich nichtmal wo ich anfangen sollte...

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Dezember 2009)

Fang mal bei den Gradationskurven an. Oder wenn du die nicht kapierst, erstmal bei der Tonwertkorrektur. Und dann schauste mal was du mit Tiefen/Lichter noch rausholen kannst. Hat gerade bei solchen Bildern schon oft gute Ergebnisse erzielt (zumindest bei mir ).


----------



## AG-Pictures (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt ist da nicht viel rauszuholen. Etwas Helligkeit und Kontrast, wird aber wahrscheinlich dann vom Bildrauschen etwas schlimmer.

Würd da lieber mit ner ordentlichen Kamera ein paar neue Bilder machen.

lg Andy


----------



## devian82 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hast recht, wirklich besser scheint es nicht zu werden... Also hab ich mir gedacht, ich mach das Gegenteil und lass das Foto altern... Hab mich durch ein paar tutorials gewurschtelt und voila


----------



## Psychodelics (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja, denke ich auch, dass man bei solchen Bildern nicht mehr sehr viel rausholen kann, zu mal es auch sehr dunkel und unscharf ist.

Ich weiß, es kommt reichlich verspätet, aber mir würde da ne gute Idee einfallen, was man mit so nem Bild cooles machen könnte.

Erst ein mal machst du das Bild schwarz/weiß. Dann legst du eine komplett weiße Ebene drüber und schreibst da sehr viel Text in der Farbe schwarz rein, so dass die ganze weiße Fläche gefüllt ist. Zu guter Letzt verbindest du die weiße Ebene mit dem Text und löschst dann den Text aus dieser Ebene, so dass man da, wo vorher der Text war, durch die weiße Ebene schauen kann. Das Ganze geht natürlich auch in Farbe, also muss nicht zwingend schwarz/weiß sein, sieht nur in den meisten Fällen besser aus.
Das Bild sollte dann auf Din A 4 ausgedruckt werden. Wäre auf jeden Fall ne tolle Geschenkidee, finde ich, weil von weitem betrachtet wirst du deine zwei Lieben sehr gut erkennen und von nahem kannst du den Text lesen. Ich werde morgen mal nen genaues Tutorial dafür schreiben, nur tut mir leid, dass es für Weihnachten zu spät kommt
Gruß, Adnan

EDIT: Hab mal auf die Schnelle zusammen gebastelt, wie ich mir das ungefähr vorgestellt hatte. Leider geht beim Upload extrem viel von der Qualität verloren. Die eigentlichen Maße sind 4237 x 3005. Hier hat er es auf ne Breite von 600 Pixeln runter gerechnet. Sieht aber trotzdem ganz schick aus.
Aber auch hier gilt: Je besser die Vorlage, umso besser das Endergebnis.


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Rauschen ist grausam. Hier mein 5 Minuten-Versuch.




In den Lab-Modus gegangen, den Graustufenkanal extrahier mit Maske versehen und Kontraste verbessert, die Farben mit den ab-Kurven aufgefrischt.. Ein kleines Vignetting hinzugefügt.

mfg chmee


----------



## devian82 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ein dickes Danke erstmal für eure Tips und die Tatkräftige Hilfe

@ Psychodelics: Das ist auf jeden Fall mal ne richtig gute Idee mit dem Text! Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen! Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden wegen Deinem tutorial dazu!

@ Chmee: Deine Bearbeitung sieht von den Farben, Kontrast und Helligkeit schonmal um längen besser aus als das Original... Aber die Streifen wird man nicht ganz beseitigen können oder? Aber ich werd einfach mal ein bisschen mit den von Euch empfohlenen Einstellungen spielen. Man kann ja nur dazulernen! ;-)

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe Freu mich über jeden Tip von Euch!

Gruß, Chris...


----------

